# Stag Do/Batchelor party tshirts question



## LinoDavis (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi guys this is my first post on here so bear with me lol. first of all great forum especially for a newbie like myself.

Right here goes, i have been printing a couple of weeks with vinyl and seem to be getting the hang of it a friend has asked if i can do some tshirts for his brothers stag do/batchelor party. the vinyl i have no problem with but he has asked if i can put a picture of the groom on the front and then names on the back, he wants them on Dark(Navy) blue tshirts but my question is what we be the best way to put a picture on the front of the tees ( i can only think of tranfer paper for dark tshirt is this correct? if so what is the best kind to get?) 

many thanks in advance


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

Standard dark transfer (jet opaque springs to mind, buy A3 and cut it in half) from anywhere will do it, as they'll only be a 24hr use shirt, so the cheaper the better. it would be an idea to get a spare shirt to practice on first, and beware of colour bleeding through, so go for the very minimum of press time just to make it stick.


----------

